# Coop size for thirty birds



## countrypride1987

Just wondering what size coop you guys would suggest for 30 birds?


----------



## blblanchard

Large fowl or bantam? I've read that it is recommended 2-3 square fee per bird. That also depends on whether they will be free range or have a run.


----------



## CoopCraft

countrypride1987 said:


> Just wondering what size coop you guys would suggest for 30 birds?


I am building a coop for a dentist that wants 30 chickens also. I am building it 6' x 10' x 6'. It's going to look like a little red barn without the loft. The reason for no loft is to have more roosts in there to accommodate that many chickens. It will also have a 16 foot chicken run.


----------



## ReTIRED

Minimum (with a good run) would probably be 8 feet by 8 feet and about 4 feet high (or more).
Ideal would _probably _be about 12 feet by 12 feet with a ceiling high enough to walk in.
( Of course...that is ONLY one man's _OPINION_. )
I presently have 9 chickens in a _rebuilt _Dog-House that is 4 feet by 4 feet by 4 feet.
.....go figure. 

ReTIRED-


----------



## countrypride1987

Thanks for the advice I currently have a coop that is 5' x 6' and 6' tall and they free range. I'm planning on adding a lot more hens over the next few years to keep up with demand of eggs. My goal is to be at fifty by the end of next year. Soooooo with that being said I'm going to plan on building a coop that is 8' x 12' and a hip roof with a loft for food storage and bedding and such.


----------



## ReTIRED

Maybe....You are thinking of MORE than one coop?

A picture of my little "Dog-House Coop"....which uses the roof area for _storage of some MINOR ITEMS _( and access to a LIGHT for use in Winter...sometimes*:










*_Simple....._and satisfactory.
I'm hoping to build another...._probably LARGER _( a MOVABLE "tractor-type" ) Coop later this year. 
I plan to build it from salvaged, _scavanged, _FREE pallets.
I have the wheels and the "Know-How"...and the tools.
...all I NEED is the ENERGY *!
Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## dandmtritt

ReTIRED said:


> Maybe....You are thinking of MORE than one coop?
> 
> A picture of my little "Dog-House Coop"....which uses the roof area for _storage of some MINOR ITEMS _( and access to a LIGHT for use in Winter...sometimes*:*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _Simple....._and satisfactory.
> I'm hoping to build another...._probably LARGER _( a MOVABLE "tractor-type" ) Coop later this year.
> I plan to build it from salvaged, _scavanged, _FREE pallets.
> I have the wheels and the "Know-How"...and the tools.
> ...all I NEED is the ENERGY *!*
> *Ha-Ha !!!*
> -ReTIRED-


Thats a great use of the normally wasted space in the mini attic of that re-purposed dog house.


----------



## dandmtritt

The coop I'm currently building is 6' X 6' and has a run that is the same. I'm planning on not more than 15 standard hens (no bantams). They will have the full 6' X 12' area during the day year round and from the time I get home around 4:30 pm to dusk they will be allowed outside unless of course there is a down pour of rain or a blizzard. Some days they will be allowed free range time from 8:00 am til dusk. Some people say my space is to small but I have other friends that have many more birds in much smaller spaces and they are fine. To me its all about outside ranging time more than anything.


----------

